# FM3 work visa... later no job?



## anoutlaw

Hello,

I hope someone has some experience or knowledge on the below 

*Background:*- Entered as a tourist and Mexican company sponsored for an FM3 visa
- All went well, now i have a 1 year fm3 work visa.
- Not sure what category i was placed but i did not have to submit any diplomas and such.

*Questions:*
1) What happens if after say 6 months i get fired? and i decide to stick around for 6 months and then leave Mexico? In the future return on a FMT visa is that a problem? Can i let the FM3 expire and dispose of or should it be returnded...

----- Is there a special procedure?? cant find any 

2) How does the tax office know i am working if i am paid cash and not registered on the company as an employee??

----- The company is not big, simply pay their taxes when due and can afford to hire me on the minimum requirements to meet the Visa needs.

3) When it comes to renew the FM3, what is needed? Just a letter stating im still employed at the same company??


4) I want to buy a car and need the FM3. 

Lets assume i buy a car and then i quit the job or get fired and no longer hold an FM3. What happens to the car? is it like a loop hole and i can continue to use it when visiting on an FMT? Is FM3 just initially required to buy a car and after that no one cares if you still have it?

5) FINALLY last Question  If I want to switch to self employed teaching english can it be done by simply having a US university degree??

Thats all folks 

lane:

Looking forward to some replies as i see many are very helpful here in this forum!


----------



## RVGRINGO

Your present working permission on your FM3 applies to the job and location that you stated when you applied for it; none other. If you lose that job, you would have to apply for working permission with the next employer's support, as before.
Should you lose your job and remain in Mexico, that is not a problem. Your FM3 remains valid. However you should inform immigration that you are no longer working (change of status is what you check on the application), much as you must if you change your address (cambio de domicil).
If you leave Mexico with no intention of returning and renewing your FM3 at the annual renewal date, then you must stop at immigration on your way out and insist that it be cancelled (some border agents will tell you otherwise; insist!). If you retained the FM3 and returned after it expired, you could be fined. You may not have a multiple immigration status at the same time, therefore you should never come back to Mexico on an FMT while still having a current, although not renewed, FM3. So, don't ignore your FM3 requirements to renew or cancel. The renewal procedure is to go to immigration within 30 days prior to the renewal date and submit the application with the usual proof of address, passport, paid fees (they'll give you forms to take to the bank) and the previous three month's bank statements showing sufficient foreign income to qualify for another year in Mexico or proof that you are still working; whichever applies.
You should contact a neighborhood accountant to help you file your taxes.
Yes, you will need the FM3 and proof of address to buy a car. Note that you should not buy one in Mexico and expect to take it to the USA and register it; you can't. Should you buy one and leave it in Mexico, you will need to show up at the appropriate time each year to pay the registration & tenencia, then wait up to a few months for the stickers and registration card to arrive and place them on the vehicle, as required; that will probably vary with the state in which you reside.
You really should talk to INM about changing your status to 'self employed' as a visiting professional teacher.


----------



## shari

when I left my teaching job, the university, nor I knew we had to write a letter to immigration stating i was no longer employed...this caused all kinds of problems. So your company must give you the "baja" and inform immigration via letter and you have to change your status.


----------



## RVGRINGO

Expats should realize that Mexicans, even professionals who hire expats, will not know much of anything about immigration laws and requirements. The same applies to border agents who are lower level immigration employees, many of whom have never seen an FM3 or FM2 and have no idea regarding procedures, or even the laws pertaining to the relationship of your vehicle's 'importada temporal' to your immigration status. It is, therefore, up to you to learn all you can and handle your affairs correctly in order to avoid complications.


----------



## Rodrigo84

If I remember this right, it is something like within 30 days that the company needs to inform immigration along with the employee informing immigration as well.

My cousin had to do the Baja a few times and even had to go back to the old company to get the paperwork so he could get into his new job.

My cousin later departed Mexico by car, but there were no people along the border to turn the FM3 in at Laredo. It was near midnight and nobody wanted to take it. He wound up turning it in at a Consulate in the U.S.


----------



## RVGRINGO

That's good anecdotal information. When leaving Mexico, it is often difficult to spot the Immigration or Bancercito offices, which are much more obvious from the incoming southbound lanes. You must stop and look for them on foot and may have to cross the southbound lanes to get to them or you will suddenly find yourself at the US side. If that happens, you should take the time to return and try again, rather than departing with your 'importada' sticker and an un-stamped visa. Mexico is tightening up on these rules.


----------



## Rodrigo84

RVGRINGO said:


> That's good anecdotal information. When leaving Mexico, it is often difficult to spot the Immigration or Bancercito offices, which are much more obvious from the incoming southbound lanes. You must stop and look for them on foot and may have to cross the southbound lanes to get to them or you will suddenly find yourself at the US side. If that happens, you should take the time to return and try again, rather than departing with your 'importada' sticker and an un-stamped visa. Mexico is tightening up on these rules.


At Laredo, he had to go to the Banjercito/Car import building, it's just to the right of the International Bridge I, when crossing into Mexico. He did make sure to turn in his car permit, and there was no issue with the permit, even though the permit was expired, because he had a current FM3, though the person questioned him to see it just to make sure. You actually just drive your car to a booth and they take care of everything.

Some people sometimes take the FM3 or FM2 with them, fly back, and keep it because they may need to return to Mexico to 'seal the deal', fixing last minute things, etc, but then decided everything was taken care of. There only option it to approach a Mexican consulate or Embassy or even Fedex the immigration document back to Mexico City (I have known a few people who have done that).

He walked into the embassy (actually it's a separate building some miles away), an annex, in Washington, DC and presented his FM3 there.


----------



## anoutlaw

Hello everyone and thank you all for the replies

Working:

I work and will be getting around 10,000 a month. Not much but was enough to get the fm3. I am paid in cash and am told that i do not have to pay tax because of the amount. Correct??

I do not work a full time job. but paid a fixed rate.


CAR:

Got a car, the dealer said he would have still sold it to me without the FM3. The insurance doesnt require a MEX drivers liscence and i asked somewhere else and am told i can drive as long as i want on the foreign drivers liscence as long as it is not expired.


So, the only thing i need to know that i have not gotten a direct answer to is:

1) taxes
2) What is needed to renew the FM3 work visa. (assuming i am not paying any taxes)


----------



## sbrimer

*Fm-3*



anoutlaw said:


> Hello,
> 
> I hope someone has some experience or knowledge on the below
> 
> *Background:*- Entered as a tourist and Mexican company sponsored for an FM3 visa
> - All went well, now i have a 1 year fm3 work visa.
> - Not sure what category i was placed but i did not have to submit any diplomas and such.
> 
> *Questions:*
> 1) What happens if after say 6 months i get fired? and i decide to stick around for 6 months and then leave Mexico? In the future return on a FMT visa is that a problem? Can i let the FM3 expire and dispose of or should it be returnded...
> 
> ----- Is there a special procedure?? cant find any
> 
> 2) How does the tax office know i am working if i am paid cash and not registered on the company as an employee??
> 
> ----- The company is not big, simply pay their taxes when due and can afford to hire me on the minimum requirements to meet the Visa needs.
> 
> 3) When it comes to renew the FM3, what is needed? Just a letter stating im still employed at the same company??
> 
> 
> 4) I want to buy a car and need the FM3.
> 
> Lets assume i buy a car and then i quit the job or get fired and no longer hold an FM3. What happens to the car? is it like a loop hole and i can continue to use it when visiting on an FMT? Is FM3 just initially required to buy a car and after that no one cares if you still have it?
> 
> 5) FINALLY last Question  If I want to switch to self employed teaching english can it be done by simply having a US university degree??
> 
> Thats all folks
> 
> lane:
> 
> Looking forward to some replies as i see many are very helpful here in this forum!


Hello.

When you leave MX , permanently you have to turn in your FM-3, at Aduana in the exit MX city. When you received you FM-3 you had to activate it at Aduana where you are they stamped it on the attachment in your passport. 

If you let it expire it will generate a $ penalty, for every day, that it has not been turned in. If you change jobs, you probably can keep it and your new company can sponger you with a letter as you did before. . Aduana will need to again Stamp and re start it. Just do not let it expire. Turn it in before it expires. They will leave the one in your passport. You will need the loose copy they gave you to turn in. I have traveled back and forth from the US with no problem. The FM-3 should have written on it, where it is good in MX.

It is my understanding you will need to be there about 5 years to get an FM-2. During that time you must have the FM-3 renewed each year.

Hope this will help you. In my experience they are very helpful to Expats. There will always be someone in most Govt. settings that speak English
Steve


----------



## anoutlaw

sbrimer,

Thank you for the post,

Not sure what you are refering to that is suppose to be in the passport. Maybe you are on an old system. I have a green FM3 book that is stamped and signed and nothing in the passport.

Not sure what attachment, i dont have any.

They just informed to get the stamps when i leave and enter.


----------



## sbrimer

anoutlaw said:


> sbrimer,
> 
> Thank you for the post,
> 
> Not sure what you are refering to that is suppose to be in the passport. Maybe you are on an old system. I have a green FM3 book that is stamped and signed and nothing in the passport.
> 
> Not sure what attachment, i dont have any.
> 
> They just informed to get the stamps when i leave and enter.


Hello again, 

Mexico has always put a copy(Glued) in my US Passport (visa Copy), Where you normally have country stamp the pages when you travel outside the US. This is in addition to the Mexican Green FM-3 booklet. In addition they gave me a seperate loose copy That you return to them when you leave the country. They send that loose copy, you return to the, into a file somewhere. The US Customs stamps the one in the US passport and sees it, when you return to the US. 

Hope that helps you.
steve


----------



## RVGRINGO

That must be a recent development, as we have never had that done either; although we haven't been out of Mexico for more than two years. Perhaps the FM3 & Passport procedures have changed with increased enforcement.
I do understand that they are now enforcing the requirement that you get stamped in and out with your FM2/3 and also obtain the FME form when you leave Mexico and present it when you return. In addition, they are also enforcing the requirement that you have your 'importada temporal' sticker removed from your car whenever you leave Mexico, even briefly. Be sure to do those things because nobody is going to remind you on the way out, and it could result in confiscation of your FM2/3 if you return and are found out of compliance.
Recent tightening of US, and now Canadian, visa procedures are probably causing a backlash.


----------



## sbrimer

anoutlaw said:


> sbrimer,
> 
> Thank you for the post,
> 
> Not sure what you are refering to that is suppose to be in the passport. Maybe you are on an old system. I have a green FM3 book that is stamped and signed and nothing in the passport.
> 
> Not sure what attachment, i dont have any.
> 
> They just informed to get the stamps when i leave and enter.



Maybe so, Thanks.

Are you at The lake?

Thanks
Steve


----------



## RVGRINGO

sbrimer,
One may apply for an FM2 at any time.
An FM3/2 is to be stamped on leaving or entering Mexico at any border crossing.
Your document should be cancelled if leaving Mexico permanently or you won't be returning in time to renew it at the scheduled time; although you may be able to get a 30 day extension on the renewal from immigration if flying out and back. Don't try that if driving, as you won't be able to get a new 'importada temporal' for the car.


----------



## anoutlaw

It may be different based on state? Maybe it is different if a person is USA, European, Australian, Brazillian etc? Im not from the US

Maybe ill get the thing added to the passport when i register as i leave mexico for holiday. ill try to remember to post here if they add anything in my passport or just the regular stamps.


On another note,

--- > Is there a time limit on how long an FM3 holder can stay outside mexico (as long as it is valid on return) ? 

--- > In usa if you earn less than x amount a month you dont pay taxes. How is it in Mexico?? and what is income tax %?

Thank you


----------



## RVGRINGO

You may stay out of Mexico as long as you like on an FM3, as long as you return and visit INM before the normal renewal date.
A public accountant would be the one to ask about your tax liabilities. I sure don't know the answer and that may also vary from state to state.


----------

